
TD Ameritrade Acquiring Schwab Nightmare - silexia
https://joelx.com/td-ameritrade-acquiring-charles-schwab-a-nightmare/15501/
======
gregjor
You got it backwards. Schwab will acquire TD Ameritrade.

[https://www.npr.org/2019/11/25/782632545/charles-schwab-
to-b...](https://www.npr.org/2019/11/25/782632545/charles-schwab-to-buy-td-
ameritrade-creating-brokerage-behemoth)

~~~
silexia
Good point! I just updated my post. I am much happier with Schwab than TD
Ameritrade, but I still don't like acquisitions that harm consumers by
reducing competition and choice.

------
harikb
I hope Schwab will replace TD Ameritrade's junk backend systems. I had major
problems with TD Ameritrade where the email addresses ( I used to run a
disposable email service, so I am paranoid about these things ) would
immediately end up with spammers. The only logical explanation was that they
had a live leak of their PII data, almost continuous leak.

In contrast, I have actually spoken to some Schwab security folks (random in-
flight chat) and they seem to know what they doing - at least to the level you
can expect from a bank.

If the reverse happens, I would be forced to move my money from Schwab to
elsewhere. IMHO, only other company with a decent security is Vanguard.

------
atypicality
I just hope they keep the ThinkOrSwim product alive. It's been a great
platform for trading automation and development.

~~~
silexia
I wouldn't count on it.

